# End of the World



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well, I've been pondering how the world will end tomorrow. I've come to the conclusion that the rogue planet or comet/meteor won't do it 'cause it would be bigger in the sky than the moon by now. We'd also be feeling the effects of a galactic alignment by now, so I guess that's not it. That only leaves a geomagnetic reversal. The scientific community says that takes about 5000 years to complete, but none of them have ever experienced one, so what do they know.

So just in case, I've stocked up on wine and some good steaks. I'm banking on gravity slowly dropping off, so I can happily drift off to space while eating and drinking. If I don't drift off, I'll just call it a December Solstice celebration......Happy December 21st guys!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea.....the world cannot end tomorrow as this country owes too much money for it to end. Happy St. Mayans day tomorrow..... and heres to the winter solstice....the shortest day of the year. Just think...come saturday the days will be getting longer....won't be long till spring....HERE that is usually around the middle of February, although it can be a couple of weeks later.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a master procrastinator still haven't layed in supplies for the end. But in my defense what will I need to survive the end?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> I am a master procrastinator still haven't layed in supplies for the end. But in my defense what will I need to survive the end?


Lots of clear fluids, Tequila, Vodka, and gin.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.co...-132840695.html

It was a marketing scam all along.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Saw this on FB ..works for me , LOL


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just thought this was the day everyone realized BO got another four years. And not in prison where he belongs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

God, I hope the world ends today. I haven't even started Christmas shopping for my wife and I don't have a clue as to what to get her.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

So what time today is all this ending?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea I'd like to know that as well........I need a time, I work better under the gun.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I don't know, but I still weigh the same so gravity isn't decreasing. I was hoping it would so I could tell my wife I was loosing weight.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)




----------

